# Xmas ECIGSSA Vendor Competition - Giving Back to the community!



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

*




*

*ECIGSSA Competition 6 - Vendor XMas Competition !*
--- closing date - 21 December 2016 ---


"It's a wonderful time of the year - in addition to the current comp that is running we would like to announce this awesome Xmas Giveaway - thanks to many of the splendid vendors on the forum"

*What you need to do to win*

Post in this thread *3 words*
First word - Your *favourite Mod* of 2016
Second Word - Your *favourite RTA, RDTA, RDA or Tank* of 2016
Third Word - Your *favourite juice* of 2016
NB: No chit chat in this thread, not anything other than three words!
eg* Athena, Skyline, XXX*.
Only one entry per person.
*
Prizes (I will add to this as more arrive)*

We are delighted to announce that the sponsors of prizes for this sixth competition are *NCV, Sickboy77 E-Liquids, Weiner Vapes, Vape King, Pirates Grog, Vapour Mountain, Carlos Concoctions, The Vape Guy, Vape King, Hands Customs, Alchemist Flavours, Custom Vape Wear, Kimbo, Juicy Joes, Paulies E-Liquid, Sir Vape and AtmosFear DIY!*

Thank you for taking part as sponsors and we are lucky to have such great and generous vendors as part of this forum. We intend involving a wide range of vendors in these competitions over time.

Prize from *Hands Customs*

2x Custom Drip Tips

Prize from *Vape King*

1x Cap, some t-shirts and some stickers
1x sample pack of Islander, OFE and GQV e liquids (3x Islander, 8x OFE, 4x GQV)

Prize from *Sickboy77 E-Liquids*

5 x 50ml e liquids (1 of each in the range)

Prize from *The Vape Guy*

some bottles of e liquid

Prize from *NCV *

Cap, T-Shirt and Frozen 2mg

Prize from *Pirates Grog*

100ml Nic
30ml EM
10x (10ml best seller) Silver label concentrates
250ml VG and 250ml PG
Prize from *Carlos Concoctions*

R500 DIY Voucher
R500 Juice Voucher
Prize from *Vapour Mountain*

VM snapback cap
2 x 100ml VM premium juice
Prize from *Wiener Vape*

limited edition bottle of Good Boy Oak Aged
Prize from *Kimbo*

OL16 Clone

Prize from *Alchemist Flavours*

3x 30ml Pandora e juices
3x 50ml Rebel Lion e juices

Prize from *Juicy Joes*

R1'000.00 Juicy Joes Voucher
Prize from *Paulies E-Liquid*

2x caps
2x 100mls Paulies E-Liquid
Prize from *AtmosFear*

100ml 36mg Nicotine
5x 20ml TFA Concentrates
5x 20ml Capella Concentrates
500ml VG
500ml PG
1x 25ml Cylinder
1x 50ml Cylinder
1x 100ml Cylinder
2x 30ml Bottles
2x 50ml Bottles
2x 100ml Bottles
1x 3ml Syringe
1x 5ml Syringe
1x 10ml Syringe
1x 20ml Syringe

Prize from *Custom Vape Wear*

2 x custom t shirts... winner can decide their own design, size and colour
Prize from *Sir Vape*

T-Shirt, and 350ml's of juice from thier current and new range!


*Closing Date and Competition Rules*

The competition will close on *21 December 2016* at 5pm. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
One entry per person

The *number of *winners (Currently the plan is two prizes) will depend on the prizes and will be *randomly drawn *from eligible entrants
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition however members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 20 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw. 

Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. We may consider widening this over time. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10 | Thanks 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)

Athena,Serpent,Paulies strawberry lemon cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (16/12/16)

Noisy Cricket II, Goon24, The Milk

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (16/12/16)

Minikin, TFV8, Trinity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/12/16)

Minikin, Serpent, wookie cookie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (16/12/16)

Minikin, Merlin, XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Hotcig150
Serpent mini 25
Paulie's Guava

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (16/12/16)

Pico, TFV8, BOD peanut brittle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (16/12/16)

Hcigar VT167, Serpent, Trinity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (16/12/16)

Minikin, Serpent, SNLV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (16/12/16)

Kbox 70w, smok gold pillar, coffee banana

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (16/12/16)

IPv6x, tfv8, CID

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (16/12/16)

RX2/3, Limitless Plus, Scream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/12/16)

Fuchai, Limitless, Orion

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Snowball (16/12/16)

Pico, goblin, Ry4 Double

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

Noisy Cricket II, Recoil, Funfetti

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/16)

Athena, Skyline, XXX

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (16/12/16)

Therion, Goon, YodaSoda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (16/12/16)

MinikinV2, Serpentmini25, Fogg'sMilkyWay

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

Minikin, Serpent, Frozen.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## igor (16/12/16)

Ohmsmium, Hadaly, Phoenix

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vape_r (16/12/16)

Hotcig 150 
Serpent mini 22 
XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (16/12/16)

Minikin v1.5, Mage RTA, The Cupcake Man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChloeT (16/12/16)

Minikin, serpent, ADV cocolime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/16)

Minikin 2, Goon RDA, All Day Vapes Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/12/16)

Minikin
Combo
Wolfsbane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (16/12/16)

Rx2/3, Serpent, Berry Blaze (Vapour Mountain)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (16/12/16)

Therion, goblin mini v3, NCV trinity


----------



## Noddy (16/12/16)

Minikin, Serpent, Goodboy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferdi (16/12/16)

Limitless box mod
Limitless rdta
Pistachio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (16/12/16)

Pico squeeze, sm22, hardwicks triple delight


----------



## GripZA (16/12/16)

minikin2, goon, ASAP


----------



## hands (16/12/16)

IPV5,Serpent,DIY Mixed fruit


----------



## VapeSnow (16/12/16)

Hex, The Prototype, DIY Honey Cookie Ry4


----------



## Quakes (16/12/16)

Fuchai, limitless-rdta, Coffee-cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/12/16)

MinikinV2,SM25,XXX

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinette (16/12/16)

Ijoy lux, rdta limitless clasic, cherry crush

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (16/12/16)

Therion, Kayfun 5, DIY Black Honey


----------



## Vape0206 (16/12/16)

MinikinV2
Ijoy Combo RDTA
Scream

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crockett (16/12/16)

Minikin, Limitless RDTA, VM4.


----------



## Yagya (16/12/16)

Minikin V2
Serpent mini 25mm 
Zodiac BSM


----------



## ChadB (16/12/16)

Pico, Nautilus X, The Mango


----------



## Caramia (16/12/16)

Hohm Slice,
OBS Engine,
NCV Trinity


----------



## Jakey (16/12/16)

Sx q class, twisted messes 22, chubby purp


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/12/16)

G-Priv
Big Baby Beast
VM XXX

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Friep (16/12/16)

Alien, Serpent, DIYBronuts


----------



## ettiennedj (16/12/16)

G-priv , obs engine , paulies coffee cake


----------



## Slick (16/12/16)

Alien,baby beast,XXX


----------



## Alex_123 (16/12/16)

Paddy vapes hourglass mech, Goon 24mm rda, NCV Frozen


----------



## Forfcuksakes (16/12/16)

Rx200s, Merlin mini, XXX

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (16/12/16)

Hohm slice, Mage Rta, Zenkhulu Mango.


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/12/16)

Minikin V2, Goon 24, Trinity

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (16/12/16)

Therion 
Hadaly
Cuprian


----------



## Daniel (16/12/16)

VGOD150, Serpent Mini 25, Wiener Vape Co Tail Chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mots01 (16/12/16)

Minikin, serpent, xxx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eldeo (16/12/16)

Alien, TFV8, NCV Trinity


----------



## Maximus (17/12/16)

Noisy cricket ii 25 farrow cinnamon danish


----------



## Max (17/12/16)

Target 
Serpent 
Junkyard


----------



## therazia (17/12/16)

RX2/3, Crown, XXX


----------



## daniel craig (17/12/16)

Hohm Slice, Merlin Mini, XXX


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/12/16)

LostVapes-Duo
Goon-24
F.F.S-Deli-express


----------



## Pixstar (17/12/16)

VGOD Pro 150, Goblin Mini v3, ELP Special Reserve


----------



## Moosa86 (17/12/16)

Wismec RX2/3, Limitless Gold RDTA, ELP Daddler


----------



## Philip (17/12/16)

Fuchai,crius, creamy clouds- Lemony creams


----------



## Stosta (17/12/16)

KBox Mini
Subtank
XXX


----------



## Jordache (17/12/16)

Pico, serpent mini, Paulies coffee cake


----------



## Jp1905 (17/12/16)

Minikin,Mage,Slushee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/12/16)

Fuchai
Limitless 
The Vape Guy's Milk Tart

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (17/12/16)

Slice, Recoil, XXX


----------



## andro (17/12/16)

Minikin v2,twisted messes 2,duchess reserve


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/12/16)

Asmodus, serpent mini, trinity

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/12/16)

VT133, Merlin mini, Scream

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/16)

Vgod, Troll, Good boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (17/12/16)

SMOK Alien, Baby Beast, Naked Fish Piranha


----------



## The_o (17/12/16)

rx2/3, serpint 25, xxx


----------



## Raindance (17/12/16)

*Hohm_Slice, Limitless_RDTA, XXX*.


----------



## LFC (17/12/16)

Minikin v1.5, Goon, Hardwicks Threesome


----------



## Caveman (17/12/16)

Alien,Engine,Melons

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaronkark1 (17/12/16)

Efusion duo
Serpent mini 25mm
All coiled out Lylo


----------



## Damon_Scholz (17/12/16)

Minikin, TM24, PB3


----------



## Willyza (17/12/16)

WiseMec RX2/3
Smok TFV8
Vapour Mountain Litchi


----------



## PsyCLown (17/12/16)

Alien, Petri RTA, Opus Reverb


----------



## Rebel (17/12/16)

Efusion Duo
Avocado 24 Top Airflow
NCV Frozen


----------



## BashCT (17/12/16)

Smok Alien, tfv8 baby beast with rba, vaping on dessert and bakery juices.


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/16)

Pico
Melo 3 mini
Ms Daisy

.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/12/16)

VTC Mini, Billow v2, Paulie's Lemon Ice Tea


----------



## JonathanF (17/12/16)

Reuleaux RX200, Limitless Plus RDTA, Wiener vape - GOOD BOY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang (17/12/16)

MinikinV2, Goon, Funfetti

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeVape (17/12/16)

Vgod, Limitless xl, 4 dudes blue dude


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/12/16)

Dripbox
Tsunami
Devilsbreath


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/16)

Alien
KayfunV5
Miss Daisy's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (17/12/16)

Pico, Tsunami, Coffee Cake


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/16)

RX200s, Limitless Plus, Special Reserve Batch #3


----------



## DLCOO7 (17/12/16)

Pico ,serpent, scream

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel..... (17/12/16)

Alien, Merlin, Frozen


----------



## snakevape (17/12/16)

Alien, SerpentMini22, Frozen


----------



## shaheed (17/12/16)

Therion
Serpent 
Burfee

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kareem (17/12/16)

VTC mini, Avo24, DIY Lemonade & guava


----------



## stevie g (17/12/16)

Hohm Slice, Limitless plus, Scream


----------



## Genosmate (17/12/16)

CC Mod,RM2,VM Tropical Ice


----------



## Firefly96 (17/12/16)

Smok G-Priv, OBS Engine, Sickboy77 Apple Cake


----------



## Cespian (17/12/16)

Wraith, Serpent, XXX


----------



## E.T. (17/12/16)

Minikin v2, Serpent mini 25, Adv Mocha yogurt panna cotta


----------



## Va-poor (17/12/16)

Sdna200, serpent mini 22, white label choc doughnut. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Günther (17/12/16)

RX200s, CoilArt Mage, All Coiled Out Lylo


----------



## Trimerion (17/12/16)

RX2/3, Protank 4, Foggs milky way


----------



## Scouse45 (17/12/16)

Paddy vapes mech mod, goon 24, pastry boy strudel


----------



## herb1 (17/12/16)

Minikin, Serpent, Trinity


----------



## Dubz (17/12/16)

Sigelei 213, Ammit, Paulies Coffee Cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas (17/12/16)

minikin v2 , Petri RTA , Funfetti


----------



## Naeem (17/12/16)

Sigelei 213, Ammit , Kiff juice Co. Gumz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## STock (17/12/16)

Smok Alien, mad hatter rda, fog machine-pink mini

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersh (17/12/16)

Reuleaux, Crown, Smackaroon


----------



## Wyvern (17/12/16)

Minikin V2, Limitless Plus, Deity - Phoenix


----------



## Michael Buys (17/12/16)

Minikin V2, Griffin 25 Mini, Milklab - Hakaberry.


----------



## Larry (17/12/16)

Minikin v1.5 - TFV8 - Ripe Mustard Milk


----------



## Marius Combrink (18/12/16)

Sig213
SM
XXX


----------



## Xeltrix (18/12/16)

Smok Alien, Griffin 25 Plus, Trinity


----------



## Mike Card (18/12/16)

VGOD, MERLIN, ELP


----------



## morras (18/12/16)

Therion 75 w Dna , Serphent mini 25mm , Paulies coffee cake


----------



## ChrisFJS (18/12/16)

Broadside, Twisted Messes Squared, Four Dudes - The Mountain Dude


----------



## Feliks Karp (18/12/16)

RX200, troll v2, Threesome


----------



## OhmzRaw (18/12/16)

Hohm Slice, SM25, XXX

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (18/12/16)

Hotcig 150
Tfv8
PB3

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (18/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iStick Pico, tsunami, Lungbrewery Reaper


----------



## Dane (18/12/16)

Sigelei Fuchai
Avo24 RDTA
DIY Rosky Milk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mando (18/12/16)

Invader3, BBBeast, RMonster

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Rio (18/12/16)

Fuchai 213
iJoy Combo RDTA
Paulies Coffee Ginger Biscuit


----------



## papabear (18/12/16)

OSUB, Brit Beast, NCV Trinity


----------



## SuicideZA (18/12/16)

Reuleaux R200, Serpent Mini 25 mm, Vapor Maid maple berry pancake


----------



## duncan_ji (18/12/16)

Rx200, Boreas , CakesTiramisu.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (18/12/16)

Pico, Avocado, Scream


----------



## Fydo (18/12/16)

Minikin,avo24,MB2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuardianAlpha (18/12/16)

Alien, TFV8, Trinity

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (18/12/16)

Minikin 1.5, Vgod tricktank pro, Anomaly

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (18/12/16)

Therion 75
Avo 24 bottom air
Diy staccio RY4U.


----------



## moe.kika (18/12/16)

Aster, Gemini, IceCreamDonuts

Sent from my SM-J100H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (18/12/16)

Ipv6x moonshot scream 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## DS_vaper (18/12/16)

Vtc mini, Aeronaut, milky way

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitneko (18/12/16)

MinikinV2, Serpent25mm, FivePointsPinkMilk


----------



## crax (18/12/16)

hotcig R150, serpent mini 22, Rouge reserve


----------



## Coldcat (19/12/16)

Pico, Vapresso Transformer, Mr Foggs Milky Way


----------



## hyphen (19/12/16)

*PICO , CRIUS , SWAMPTHANG *


----------



## Cruzz_33 (19/12/16)

Hex v3 , Petri RTA, NCV Frozen


----------



## Ihsaan cassim (19/12/16)

Rx2/3 ,Coil Art Azeroth, Grannys famous coil sauce Rasberry Ice


----------



## DoubleD (19/12/16)

Reo GrandOrigen O16 Mr Hardwicks' Smackaroon


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

Releaux, TFV8, Trinity


----------



## Zahz (19/12/16)

Triade, obs crius plus, NCV Trinity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (19/12/16)

Rx200 , avo24 , SNVL18

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuri (19/12/16)

Limitless 200 watt box mod , Goon , Cinnamon buns


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Ijust S, Sub-Ohm Tank, Vapin Goodies - Dreamy Berries


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS (19/12/16)

1) Battlestar
2) TFV8
3) Redrish

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (19/12/16)

Pico, SM22, DIY Carmel Pear


----------



## redeyeball (19/12/16)

Smok Alien
TFV8 Baby Beast
Mr. Hardwicks - Smackaroon (Raspberry)


----------



## Wash (19/12/16)

iStick, Subtank Mini, Lime Party


----------



## MaddyJ (19/12/16)

Smok H-priv
Coilart Mage
Snap Peach ice Tea


----------



## AhVape (19/12/16)

RX200s, TFV8, chilled-pineapple


----------



## Nizaam (19/12/16)

MinikinV2, Goon, XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/16)

Q class, Limitless Plus, Smackaroon 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kilherza (19/12/16)

alien,TFV8,ANML looper


----------



## Rusty (19/12/16)

VGOD PRO 150,Goon 24,Smores by Ruthless


----------



## DanielSLP (19/12/16)

Reuleaux avocado ChocolateWhip


----------



## Vaporeon (19/12/16)

SMOK Alien, The Goon 24, The Green Dude

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mavric69 (19/12/16)

Hotcig R150, OBS Engine, Frozen


----------



## Johanvdmrw (19/12/16)

Alien, Griffin, Scream


----------



## Jos (19/12/16)

Reo, Nuppin, VM4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tash16v (19/12/16)

Minikin, TFV8, Scream

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hami (19/12/16)

Minikin V2, SM25, XXX


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/12/16)

RX200 , Limitless , Looper


----------



## shaunnadan (19/12/16)

Therion DNA75, Petri RTA, Loaded Smores


----------



## Wazrob (19/12/16)

VGOD PRO 150W, Avocado 24, Trinity


----------



## VapingSpyker (19/12/16)

eVic VTC Mini , Serpent( 22mm ), NCV Trinity


----------



## Tank88 (19/12/16)

Minikin, Mage RTA, Pompous Pom - Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie


----------



## Dave1 (19/12/16)

Hohm Slice, Limitless. Apple Cake.


----------



## Scissorhands (19/12/16)

Minikinv1.5,SM25,DIY


----------



## Afroman (19/12/16)

Minikin V2, Goon 24 RDA, Joose E-Liquid Cherry Chrush


----------



## Cobrali (19/12/16)

Duo, Recoil, Chocolate Whip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave557 (20/12/16)

Rx200s, Gemini, Paulie's lemon ice tea

Sent from my G7-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (20/12/16)

Rig V3
Goon 24
Raspberry Slushee


----------



## Keyaam (20/12/16)

Efusion duo , goon rda , zodiac bsm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizkuit (20/12/16)

Noisy cricket II 25, avo 24, Yoyo


----------



## Surge26 (20/12/16)

Ijoy maxo, vgod pro RDA & Bruce Lee chee the mammasan eliquid

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Static (20/12/16)

Alien,Combo,cookiemonster


----------



## Lushen (20/12/16)

sheamus, Goon 24, VM XXX

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (20/12/16)

Hohm Slice, Serpent 25, milky strawberry and ice cream


----------



## Veez (20/12/16)

Limitless,combo,frozen


----------



## TheCasualVapour (20/12/16)

Smok Alien,Melo 3 and Elp's Custard Razler


----------



## DirtyD (20/12/16)

MinikinV2, Mage , Trinity


----------



## Ar53n1c (20/12/16)

Minikin v2, Moonshot, Vapour Chemistry - MB2


----------



## Eequinox (20/12/16)

RX200s
Limitless XL
Trinity


----------



## xRuan (20/12/16)

MinikinV2, Serpent, Frozen.


----------



## shabbar (20/12/16)

minikin - mage - frozen


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (20/12/16)

Alien, Azeroth, Twink'd


----------



## Dvibe (20/12/16)

SMOK Alien, Smok tfv8 baby beast, vapour Mountain menthol ice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (20/12/16)

*Pico,
Serpent mini,
Eclipse*


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

Rx2/3, Mage RTA, Zodiac BSM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (20/12/16)

Minikin
Serpent 25
Trinity


----------



## Richelo Killian (20/12/16)

Rx2/3, Estoc, NoggyRock


----------



## Deckie (20/12/16)

Athena, Serpent25, Northern Star


----------



## Vape Starter (20/12/16)

Kangertech Kbox, Toptank, King Soda


----------



## Zimpie (20/12/16)

Rx200s,serpent Mini, Xxx


----------



## Zahir Dhunib (20/12/16)

Lux, Mage, nostalgia


----------



## Nico_gti (20/12/16)

Rx200, Mage, Trinity.


----------



## yuganp (20/12/16)

g-priv, tfv8, DIY Menthol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (20/12/16)

Fuchai 213, coilart Mage, XXX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (21/12/16)

Vgod pro 150,watofo troll, wiener goodboy

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz (21/12/16)

Broadside Mech Mod, iJoy Combo RDTA, Cloudvapes Rodelu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (21/12/16)

Alien, twisted messes squared lite, sonrise


----------



## Bearshare (21/12/16)

Cricket, Serpent, Trinity

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripstorm (21/12/16)

Rx200, limitless PLUS, Wayne's Pistachio RY4U


----------



## Kickingwing (21/12/16)

RX2/3, SerpentMini22, 031Three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny BEAST (21/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point black mec mod
TFV8
Galactic fish


----------



## Henx (21/12/16)

Minikinv1.5 , Limitless+rdta , WienerVapeCo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BashCT (21/12/16)

I think cutoff was at 17:00 today...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/16)

Yip the cut off time has passed... now I just need to pack all the prizes and make a pile or two or three and take some pics and then collate all the entries and run them through the randomiser... the winners will be announced probably on Friday! Holding thumbs for you all! Wish I could enter because there some goodies I would love to win!

Reactions: Like 18 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rusty (21/12/16)

Cant wait !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

All the goodies arrived so far... not sure what else may come but will make up two awesome parcels for tomorrow's lucky draw! This is going to be a Chicken Dinner for two ECIGSSA members thanks to our Awesome Vendors!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

I would give my right nut to win one of these prizes. Holding thumbs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## igor (22/12/16)

Impressive haul. We have some great vendors here.
Well done to all involved on a fantastic giveaway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mando (22/12/16)

Thank you to the supporting vendors, ECIGSSA and the individuals hosting this event. Big ups!

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

OK my empty boxes were not big enough so we now have 3 prizes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## papabear (22/12/16)

On my knees, just like when I visit the bank manager, hoping to win one of those....


----------



## DirtyD (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK my empty boxes were not big enough so we now have 3 prizes!
> View attachment 79385


AWESOME... Best of three. Hope I finish on top 3. The long and stressful yet exciting wait is on... 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/16)

I haven't won a ecigssa prize since 2013 I think its time for a win again. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I haven't won a ecigssa prize since 2013 I think its time for a win again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


as long as you plan on sharing your winnings with me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/16)

Marzuq said:


> as long as you plan on sharing your winnings with me...


Sure thing boet. It is xmas after all and we are friends.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Sure thing boet. It is xmas after all and we are friends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



you are a good man!


----------



## DanTheMan (22/12/16)

Is it too late to enter :'(

Fuchai 213, Mage, NCV all of them

Please send me the cat box XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

I noticed SO MANY entries that had more that 3 words in their replies... 

Guess my odds just increased woohoo! Lol ... good luck guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DanTheMan (22/12/16)

I literally need this. Don't cant afford to keep my vape habit going.
My next post will probably be me selling my mod.
Holding thumbs


----------



## DanTheMan (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> I noticed SO MANY entries that had more that 3 words in their replies...
> 
> Guess my odds just increased woohoo! Lol ... good luck guys
> 
> ...



I rate you just blew your chance there


----------



## Max (22/12/16)

All the best - and 3 Prizes - that is very generous of the ECIGSSA Forum and it gives at least 3 members to win something - wohooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rusty (22/12/16)

wow !!!! yay!!! More winners . thats great!!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## duncan_ji (22/12/16)

Thankyou to all the guys who are so helpfull and generous apart from this great xmas giveaway.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_r (22/12/16)

goodluck all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/12/16)

We are all set to do the random draw tomorrow morning... all systems are go and all lights are green! Thanks again to the Vendors who so willingly donated goods for the "Give Back to the Community" competition!


Remember to *support these vendors* because they *support you*! 

*NCV, Sickboy77 E-Liquids, Weiner Vapes, Vape King, Pirates Grog, Vapour Mountain, Carlos Concoctions, The Vape Guy, Vape King, Hands Customs, Alchemist Flavours, Custom Vape Wear, Kimbo, Juicy Joes, Paulies E-Liquid, Sir Vape and AtmosFear DIY!*
*
We did say 3 boxes of goodies but we also have some Vouchers to give away as well so there will be an additional 4 prizes!

Carlos Concoctions - R500 DIY Voucher
Carlos Concoctions - R500 Juice Voucher
Custom Vape Wear - 2 Custom T-Shirts!
Paulies E-Liquid - 4 x 100ml Bottles of Paulies E-Juice of your choice and strength!

So we are going to have a lot of these tomorrow! Seven in fact! 

*

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 15


----------



## SpiralSequence (22/12/16)

That's fantastic news @Rob Fisher. Good luck to all an my the odds be ever in your favour!


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Marvellous @Rob Fisher !!

This is going to be a very special draw!!

We are so grateful to the vendors that have contributed and to @hands for starting the idea - and to you Rob for pulling it all together so quickly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/16)

Big up to all the vendors who so generously contributed to these prizes. Awesome community we have here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## hands (22/12/16)

May these prizes find lovely and caring homes

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (22/12/16)

Amazing Amazing all round from the Vendors and the Admin


----------



## kyle_redbull (22/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> All the goodies arrived so far... not sure what else may come but will make up two awesome parcels for tomorrow's lucky draw! This is going to be a Chicken Dinner for two ECIGSSA members thanks to our Awesome Vendors!
> 
> View attachment 79384


Ooh nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkster_122 (22/12/16)

Lol, Rob Fisher smashing back box loads of Jagermeister at a time. Thanks Rob Fisher and the vendors and the ecigssa community as a whole for not only this give away but for a genuine, passionate community that has helped educate and enrich my vaping mind. Here's to many more years of this group of awesome people.







I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DirtyD (23/12/16)

I literally can't sleep, too excited to find out who is getting amazing XMAS presents... Thanks Ecigssa Rob Fisher and Vendors and also my fellow community vapers for a great vape year and this awesome competition. I love this forum and vaping 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull (23/12/16)

Can't wait for the draw 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/16)

Its D-Day people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (23/12/16)

This is going to be a great one. Thnx to you awesome vendors for making this possible.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (23/12/16)

I think i may be a bit excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear (23/12/16)

This is EPIC!!!! Good Luck to all!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

Fingers crossed this turns my boring day at work into a great day! 
Should also help make the 3 days at work next week better too ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Calvinh (23/12/16)

one can only hope !


----------



## gdigitel (23/12/16)

LOL ... someone's being watching Gordon Ramsey, Simon Cowell and Jeff Probst for tips.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79484


taunting us with time i see lol


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

I wonder if I should do a quick pit stop of my vape gear and then do the draw after that?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if I should do a quick pit stop of my vape gear and then do the draw after that?


Noooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Calvinh (23/12/16)

Tried to get a drum roll !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wonder if I should do a quick pit stop of my vape gear and then do the draw after that?


Then the draw is at 20h00 tonight. So much gear in the vape tower

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Congrats all winners! 


@GripZA - Box 1
@Wazrob - Box 2
@Caveman - Box 3
@rabbitneko - Carlos Concoctions - R500 DIY Voucher
@antonherbst - Carlos Concoctions - R500 Juice Voucher
@Yiannaki - Custom Vape Wear - 2 Custom T-Shirts!
@OhmzRaw - 4 x 100ml Bottles of Paulies E-Juice

@GripZA, @Wazrob and @Caveman please send me your real names, address, postal code and cell number and your boxes of goodies will be on their way!
@rabbitneko and @antonherbst please contact [USER=4118]@NewOobY for your vouchers
@Yiannaki please contact @Rude Rudi for your Custom T-Shirts
@OhmzRaw please contact @Paulie to let him know which of his juices you would like and nic strength!

Once again, many thanks to all the vendors and hope you all have a Merry Christmas and holiday break! Please drive safe and have a JOL! [/USER]

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 14


----------



## gdigitel (23/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Tried to get a drum roll !


Instead you got a dumb droll


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/16)

Ah dammit. Time for me to go sit in the corner and cry

But congrats to the winner, and big up to the vendors!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Congrats all winners!
> View attachment 79488
> 
> @GripZA - Box 1
> ...


Congratulations guys. May your Christmas be full of joy and lots of vapour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners, your Christmas stocking just got a little more full. All the best and thanks again to Rob, the Vendors and the ecigssa community. May you all have a blessed Christmas and a happy new year. Be safe guys.


I'm just here here to soak up knowledge... Basically I'm a sponge.


----------



## Quakes (23/12/16)

Congratulations to all the winners!!!!

Enjoy your prizes!!!


----------



## Gersh (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners !! Enjoy your gifts  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (23/12/16)

Well done to all the winners, enjoy all your goodies


----------



## Calvinh (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners ! 

And thanks to the vendors for the support as comps like this would be sad without prizes


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/16)

well done to the prize winners. enjoy your treats.


----------



## PSySpin (23/12/16)

Congratulations to you all, Christmas definitely came early for you guys enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## STock (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners, and big ups to ecigssa and all the vendors for making these competitions possible 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Congrats to the prize winners!

@GripZA , @Wazrob and @Caveman on the big boxes of goodies

And @rabbitneko , @antonherbst , @Yiannaki and @OhmzRaw on the vouchers and extra prizes.

Have a great holiday and happy vaping!!

Thanks again to the vendors and @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Caveman (23/12/16)

Wow, what a way to start your morning. One of the best mornings this year . A great big thanks to all the awesome vendors. Apart from R10 in the lotto, I think this is officially the first thing I have ever won.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (23/12/16)

Oh wow, My second win on this forum in less than a week. Lady luck must have been on my side up and until now cause this is just amazing. Thanks to all the vendors and the amazing community we have here. To every forum member here. Have a fantastic Christmas and a massive happy new year.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow, My second win on this forum in less than a week. Lady luck must have been on my side up and until now cause this is just amazing. Thanks to all the vendors and the amazing community we have here. To every forum member here. Have a fantastic Christmas and a massive happy new year.



Congrats @antonherbst ! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear (23/12/16)

Congrats Guys!!!! I'm Off to cry like a girl now... .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/16)

Ooooh I won something 

Go me 

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## PsyCLown (23/12/16)

#9 on the list, soo close yet soo far!

Congrats and well done to all of the winners! I know you will all enjoy your prizes! 

Big thanks to all of the vendors who contributed towards this giveaway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Ooooh I won something
> 
> Go me
> 
> ...



We wanna see those Tshirts @Yiannaki 
Design something really cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ferdi (23/12/16)

Congrats all.


----------



## craigb (23/12/16)

congrats all  

Thanks to @Rob Fisher  , @hands  and vendors  for some christmas time excitement .

Now to go work for my vape goodies, if I can see through my tears that is

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

Congratulations everyone...

Awesome comp , awesome prizes , awesome vendors, awesome mods team and awesome community.

Enjoy the prizes to all the winners


----------



## AhVape (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/16)

Silver said:


> We wanna see those Tshirts @Yiannaki
> Design something really cool!


Awesome  love me some vaping shirts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (23/12/16)

Well done guys!!! Enjoy


----------



## Tockit (23/12/16)

Well done to the winners. Dang, I didn't even make the top 30. I think next comp should be for active members only. Lol, yeah yeah I am a bit jealous. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier (23/12/16)

Congratulations to the winners of the chicken dinners 

Enjoy and festive wishes to everyone


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

What a great compo! Good job to @hands and @Rob Fisher for organising, and to all the incredible vendors for being so generous. It is really cool to have extra stuff under the tree this year! And well done to all the winners, have a piece of jelly from me...




You guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mavric69 (23/12/16)

dang nabbit... but its ok, my mom said ill always be a winner...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners and big ups to all the vendors that contributed as well as admin team,you guys are doing a tops job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Wow, what a way to start your morning. One of the best mornings this year . A great big thanks to all the awesome vendors. Apart from R10 in the lotto, I think this is officially the first thing I have ever won.



Well done @Caveman!!!
Enjoy it


----------



## Silver (23/12/16)

*Attention all winners of this comp*

Please post here when you receive your prize and show us what you won!

@GripZA , @Wazrob and @Caveman - we wanna see what Rob packed in those boxes!!!

And @rabbitneko , @antonherbst , @Yiannaki and @OhmzRaw - let us know what you got and show us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Silver said:


> we wanna see what Rob packed in those boxes!!!



Even I can't remember!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (23/12/16)

Congrats guys! What a way for you all to start day! Well done hope you all enjoy


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/12/16)

Cangrats to all the winners and big ups to the vendors for the prizes. Epic comp.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (23/12/16)

Way to go guys. @GripZA @Wazrob @Caveman @rabbitneko @antonherbst @Yiannaki @OhmzRaw
Brilliant way to kickoff your vaping christmas.

@GripZA ........ maybe this will inspire you to post in more topics besides the classifieds and competitions. 

May you and all the rest of the ACTIVE forum members have a Christmas and new years to remember.

Asked my wife to pose for a quick photo to wish you all well in a visual medium.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Surge26 (23/12/16)

Thanks everyone my first ecigssa competition very exciting stuff... 
I'll be back 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LFC (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the Winners and thanks to the vendors for the awesome prizes!


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/16)

@Silver I don't even know how to claim it  lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver I don't even know how to claim it  lol



PM @Rude Rudi and he will guide you @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM @Rude Rudi and he will guide you @Yiannaki!


Thanks skipper!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM @Rude Rudi and he will guide you @Yiannaki!



Congrats!! The best prize out of the lot!!

I sent you a PM with all the info.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (23/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Congrats!! The best prize out of the lot!!
> 
> I sent you a PM with all the info.
> 
> ...


Thanks rudi. I will await your PM  nothing has come through as of yet. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (23/12/16)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## gdigitel (23/12/16)

Winner winner, 
chicken dinner.

Stockings stuffed with vaping goods
Makes for some really lucky dudes

A big big thank you to the vendors
May your businesses flourish with splendour


.








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ripstorm (23/12/16)

Congrats guys! I'm extremely jelly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (23/12/16)

@GripZA 
@Wazrob 
@Caveman 
@rabbitneko 
@antonherbst 
@Yiannaki 
@OhmzRaw 

Congrats guys hope to see you post your prizes soon.
To all the vendors that helped make this happen you guys rock .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (23/12/16)

Well Done Guys


----------



## GripZA (23/12/16)

This is AMAZING!! Been vaping exclusively for years, since the Twisp days, have entered many competitions but have never won. Supporting vendors and Ecigssa, you guys are AWESOME!! You made my Xmas and holidays 100x better!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GripZA (23/12/16)

@Silver - not sure how to claim though :/ noob I know!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/16)

GripZA said:


> @Silver - not sure how to claim though :/ noob I know!



Send me a PM (Private Message - Look at the top right of the screen and click INBOX) with your real name, address, postal code and cell number and I will courier your prize off to you...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (23/12/16)

Thank you so much @Rob Fisher for handling and sending out the prizes you are a

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## igor (23/12/16)

Wow, what a competition.
Congrats to the winners, and again a big thanks to all involved in setting this up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (23/12/16)

@Rob Fisher i think you spelt my nMe wrong in the list of winners skip

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (24/12/16)

KZOR said:


> Way to go guys. @GripZA @Wazrob @Caveman @rabbitneko @antonherbst @Yiannaki @OhmzRaw
> Brilliant way to kickoff your vaping christmas.
> 
> @GripZA ........ maybe this will inspire you to post in more topics besides the classifieds and competitions.
> ...


Yeslike, don't think I can look Mrs KZOR in the eye anymore when I greet her. Lol . 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zubair ismail (24/12/16)

Vgod150 , serpent25 , NcV ripple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Max (25/12/16)

Well done Forumites - enjoy your Christmas Presents - and all the best to all of us for 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanuCasimiro (25/12/16)

Minikin 
Twisted Messes 24
Paulies coffee cake

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eldeo (26/12/16)

Congrats to the winners. Indulge in the pamper hamper.


----------



## Caveman (28/12/16)

Just got mine this morning. 












So many things I don't even know where to start Hehe. A great big thanks again to all the vendors, this is really awesome. I will go through everything and post as I do. Of course I have to go run some errands now. Bloody Murphy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (28/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Just got mine this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice box of goodies that!


----------



## Caveman (28/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Wow! Nice box of goodies that!


You can say that again. I was still chilling in bed coz its cold out. Felt like a kid unwrapping a gift Christmas morning hehe

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/16)

Nice one @Caveman 
Thanks for showing us!
Looking forward to hearing more about what was in there!
Looks like lots of juice and DIY supplies?


----------



## Caveman (28/12/16)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Caveman
> Thanks for showing us!
> Looking forward to hearing more about what was in there!
> Looks like lots of juice and DIY supplies?


Yup, a bunch of DIY flavors which I don't have, which is awesome. Juice tester packs from OFE and Islander, 50ml juices from Sickboy77, a bottle of juice from the Criminal Co, PG, VG, Nic, some empty bottles, a sweet T-shirt from Sir Vape, a drip tip and some stickers, oh and a few DIY supplies also, measuring tubes and syringes

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (28/12/16)

Thanks for showing @Caveman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GripZA (29/12/16)

AWESOME Christmas gift!

Thanks Ecigssa and supporting vendors. Time to start building and mixing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## hands (29/12/16)

Thanks for showing @GripZA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

Chicken Dinner @GripZA!


----------



## Silver (29/12/16)

Congrats again @GripZA 
Enjoy!


----------



## Hardtail1969 (30/12/16)

Oh man... what a nice set of prizes...congrats!

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (3/1/17)

My prize arrived shortly ago.





Thanks to the forum, the vendors and *@NewOobY* for my prize of the R500 juice voucher. And some of you might pick up that this is worth more than R500 but what I did was purchase all the juice from Carls concoctions and used the R500 for a down payment. So, that I can taste all the flavours on offer from them.




First up is the bubblegum milkshake. I will do a taste on all the flavours and give my opinion on each one as I finish the taste experience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rabbitneko (4/1/17)

Got my chosen flavours from Carlos Concoctions! Magnificent 300mls of goodness!

Thanks to @NewOobY for getting in touch and pointing out the bundle he had on. Will be giving feedback on these bad boys soon 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

Great @rabbitneko 
Thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (4/1/17)

Thanks for posting @rabbitneko


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/17)

@Wazrob I suggest you go take a look at page 11 of this thread... deadline to claim the prize is fast approaching... if not claimed by Friday we will select the next person on the list in position 6.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rabbitneko (9/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Wazrob I suggest you go take a look at page 11 of this thread... deadline to claim the prize is fast approaching... if not claimed by Friday we will select the next person on the list in position 6.


I'll take it off his hands   

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wazrob (11/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Wazrob I suggest you go take a look at page 11 of this thread... deadline to claim the prize is fast approaching... if not claimed by Friday we will select the next person on the list in position 6.



No way! i completely forgot about this  I've sent you PM with my details 

Would've kicked myself if i missed out on this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (11/1/17)

Wazrob said:


> No way! i completely forgot about this  I've sent you PM with my details
> 
> Would've kicked myself if i missed out on this



Lol close one. One question though. Who forgets about a whole box of Vape goodness? Congrats again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wazrob (11/1/17)

Derkster_122 said:


> Lol close one. One question though. Who forgets about a whole box of Vape goodness? Congrats again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its that time of the year where i only had mince pies on my mind


----------



## Derkster_122 (11/1/17)

Wazrob said:


> Its that time of the year where i only had mince pies on my mind



Lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/17)

Phew... last box can go tomorrow! I was worried I would have to open the box and steal the contents!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez (11/1/17)

Wazrob said:


> Its that time of the year where i only had mince pies on my mind


Dangit no more mince pies in the shops now 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/1/17)

Shirts arrived! Thanks @Rude Rudi and ECIGSSA 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (25/1/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Shirts arrived! Thanks @Rude Rudi and ECIGSSA


Nice i love that EVOLUTION t-shirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

